# Mausoleum Mailbox



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a Secret Reaper gift I made for a victim on that "other" forum, a mailbox made to look like a mausoleum.

I had actually intended to add a few more details, like some gothic arch windows and an "bronze" patina door, but an illness struck me down in the closing days so I had to complete it and send it off as is.














































Rich


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Still waiting for mine!!!!!!! I even offered to PAY!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks fantastic! You had a lucky reepee. I hope you did a how to on this. Otherwise I have a lot of questions for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely gift for a fellow haunter


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

That's pretty dang awesome, will this friend be using the mailbox year-round?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's pretty awesome! I particularly like the way you added shrubbery around the edges. It really gives it a sense of scale...nice touch.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Rich, I love, love, love this!!! Tell me, where will the mail box sit? Very interesting!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I so wish that I was allowed to have a mailbox on my street. You did an amazing job on this. Loving those pillars in the front, and that stone work along the bottom is just wonderful! I love it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is beyond cool. Great work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW that's gorgeous.....


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all, it was a fun project though the portico roof was actually a killer trying to figure out because of the compound angles. Math is not my strong smoot apparently. There are a few other changes I know I'd make too after the fact (like, this thing is _heavy!_). I hadn't planned on a how-to on it, though I did take some progress pics along the way. Towards the end though, after I came out of the hospital, I just had to concentrate on completing it so some of the details aren't, um, detailed.

While it is designed to be outdoors -- spar varnish coatings (inside and out), paint, and deck sealer -- I imagine it will be displayed indoors. Considering its weight though it could probably sit on a front step or stoop and not have to worry about being blown away by the October winds.

Thanks again everyone.

Rich


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow what a gift!!! Your victim doesn't know how lucky they are! Great job!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Holly crap Rich that thing is awesome...Nice Job!


----------

